# Unlocking multiplier for i7920



## ssd-tweak (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello.

I was just wondering if someone has been able to unlock the multiplier for the i7 920, by some kind of mod.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

switch turbo boost on and disable EIST you will get 21 multiplier with some motherboards you may get 22.


----------



## ssd-tweak (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I do get 21 on my rig with Turbo on (which applies only to one core with it's respective threads). I meant more like the open multiplier seen on Extreme edtitions. I was just curious to if someone had managed to alter this lock.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you cant do this, if you disable EIST and C1E it will be 21 on all cores but remember the cpu will never conserve any power so it will always run at full whack speed.

I have an overclocked E8400 at 4GHz and I have C1E and Intel speedstep disabled permanently but I do have good cooling.


----------



## ssd-tweak (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok, will have to try to disable C1E as well. Haven't done that before.

I have acceptable liquid cooling, and I run only 3.2GhZ (+Turbo boost) as everyday clock.
I've been able to reach 4,3GhZ with everything on - except speedstep. Had to underclock RAM to get there, but still - not bad for a novice with a C0 revision. I left all 12 gigs in the slots as well.

Validation:



The voltage is insanely high even for liquid cooling, so I'm good with a 3,2GhZ for normal use - where temps are around 30 C idle, and 55-60 C full load.


----------

